# Paradox is it really a chimera?



## SelectivlyRoyals (Apr 2, 2014)

Hiya All, Just wanted to share a theory on paradox's. Stay with me here...

Chimera 
When too embryos join in the early stages.. This is being currently pointed to as the result of Paradox's 

However... With such A spider "paradox with Normal" could possibly ONLY ever make normal's IF the gametic cells (sperm/ovaries) belong to the normal's DNA. Also with this there's a chance of hermaphrodites weather they survive on not I don't know.

Are You Still With Me??? Good I Hope So :2thumb:

So after a bit more digging and research I found something a bit more Substantial that "could" explain some paradox's 

Aneuploidy is another random non genetically inheritable occurrence that is responsible for producing many of the “paradox” animals we see in the reptile hobby. The term aneuploidy refers to having an abnormal number of chromosomes, meaning you could have one extra or one less or even a malformed chromosome resulting in missing pieces of genetic code (alleles). Most animals with additional chromosomes do not survive so with most aneuploidic cases that just result in cool pattern variation it’s likely that they are missing an entire chromosome (monosomy) or just parts of a chromosome (some times referred to as null allele syndrome).

In the ball python hobby we have seen “null allele syndrome” pop up with a few incomplete dominant mutations. I personally know of one person who bred a cinnamon male, the heterozygous version of this morph, to a normal female and produced what was visually a super cinnamon, the homozygous version of this morph, however it is not possible for this animal to truly be homozygous because there was no second copy of this allele to be had from the females side. The resulting baby was a male and bred the following season, as would be predicted it reproduced as just a cinnamon because genotypically it only possessed one copy of the cinnamon allele even though it phenotypically appeared to posses two. The reason for this being when there is only one copy of an allele with nothing on the other side of the double helix to suppress its expression it can express itself fully, thus giving the animal the outward appearance of being homozygous for the trait.

Website - WHS Reptiles | Genetics

So theoretically if the paradox had a malformed or missing chromosome which it passed on then the chance of paradox could be a chance that offspring will receive that gene resulting in one or two here and their maybe if your lucky, which proves out why its not been classed as a morph recessive, co-dom, or dom?? are the big breeders aiming at creating a offspring that will pass on one of 2 corrupt/ missing genes to turn it into a morph???

I'm not saying its the only form of paradox's either but feel free to post thoughts or comments  : victory:


----------



## SelectivlyRoyals (Apr 2, 2014)

Also just to explain the non hereditary part and why I chose to ignore it as if a royal has 36 chromosomes in total, that's a 1 in 36 chance of passing that on, and in some combos would be extremely hard to pick out


----------



## paulh (Sep 19, 2007)

There are several possible explanations for paradoxes. Another is somatic mutation, with the mutation producing a reversion to wild type appearance in the affected cell line.

My own opinion is that the chimera phenomenon explains most paradoxes. Because many of us know or have read posts from people who have had twins in one egg. A chimera is just a less extreme example of twins.



SelectivlyRoyals said:


> Hiya All, Just wanted to share a theory on paradox's. Stay with me here...
> 
> Chimera
> When too embryos join in the early stages.. This is being currently pointed to as the result of Paradox's
> ...


I do not understand the part of the quote about a spider paradox with normal. 

S = spider mutant gene
s = corresponding normal gene.

A spider paradox with normal would have a mixture of Ss and ss cells. If there are both Ss and ss cells in the reproductive organs, then the gametes would be both S and s. An S gamete that unites with another snake's s gamete would produce a spider baby. And an s gamete that unites with another snake's s gamete would produce a normal baby. 

On the other hand, if a chimera had only ss cells in the reproductive organs, then only s gametes would be produced. When mated to a normal snake, then only ss (normal) babies would result. Is that what was meant?


----------



## tommm123 (May 29, 2014)

*Answer*

Hi, you are welcome to this forum site
you have a good question but i am unable to
give you correct answer so please contact with
the expert.

..................................
 Top Ten classified website


----------

